# NetBSD on eeePC



## SPlissken (May 23, 2009)

Hello all

Finally i decided to install NetBSD 5.0 on my eeePC 701 4G
Use boot PXE, and finally it seems to work great.
Hotkeys are working.
Have to see if Wifi is working.

Stay tuned 

Any experiences there with same config ?


----------



## sossego (May 24, 2009)

How's the performance?

Someone just helped me with getting NetBSD to work on an older laptop.
Maybe, I'll use it for a portable system.


----------



## alie (May 24, 2009)

Can you write down your steps to install NetBSD 5.0 on eeepc 701 please ?


----------



## SPlissken (May 24, 2009)

sossego said:
			
		

> How's the performance?
> 
> Someone just helped me with getting NetBSD to work on an older laptop.
> Maybe, I'll use it for a portable system.



Well performance are ok for me
But , in you are fstab you have to add noatime to save useless write on SSD and for performance add log (without log , performance was very bad)

```
/dev/wd0a / ffs    rw,noatime,log 1 1
```

But may be this is specific to eeePC with SSD Card


----------



## SPlissken (May 25, 2009)

alie said:
			
		

> Can you write down your steps to install NetBSD 5.0 on eeepc 701 please ?



Well , the hardest thing for me was to boot with PXE

You have to setup tftp and dhcp on an other computer so that you can boot from this computer.
You can read this , in french
http://www.netbsdfr.org/wiki/doku.php?id=tips:netinstallnb5 , where you have the name of the file to use pxeboot_ia32.bin
but you have to read also
http://www.netbsd.org/docs/network/netboot/

When you achieve to boot by PXE before netbsd kernel start , press space then input
load tftp:miniroot.kmod
boot tftp:netbsd-GENERIC.gz
then netbsd kernel should start and install program (sysinst) should start
then stop dhcpd on your sever machine and do an install by FTP (one of the choice in netbsd installation
Well and as usual , read documentation on netbsd.org and keep trying.


----------



## lme@ (May 26, 2009)

SPlissken said:
			
		

> ```
> /dev/wd0a / ffs    rw,noatime,log 1 1
> ```



Actually you also want to use this also for a normal workstation / notebook with HDDs. That way the access times are not updated when a file is opened/accessed, what saves additional hdd head movement and energy.
You almost never need access times on a normal desktop system.


----------

